# 1999 Sentra



## tarheelgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Here some pics of my car:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/loftyjedi/Dscf0235.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/loftyjedi/Dscf0236.jpg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

looks clean.

Seth


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I personally LOVE the front plate! GO TAR HEELS!!! 

Car looks nice, too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Unless someone swapped out the front end, looks like a 98 to me.


----------



## tarheelgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for saying it looked clean, my lil brother just washed and waxed it for me, as for the car being a 98, thats probably true, I just went off what my mom told me that it was a 99, I don't know alot about cars, but I hope to learn something off this forum. I dont know what I want to do to it, I was thinking tinted windows as a start, maybe do something else thats nice, anyone have any suggestions? I am lost at this sort of thing, thanks everyone.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

If your looking into more cosmetic mods, I bought m3 carbon fiber mirrors on EBAY for 20 bucks including shipping and that gave the car a new look. Angel eye headlights look really nice on that model sentra also. there's alot of aftermarket support for our cars EBAY though is definately worth a look I'v bought everything off of EBAY and havn't had a bad experience at all


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sentratuner said:


> If your looking into more cosmetic mods, I bought m3 carbon fiber mirrors on EBAY for 20 bucks including shipping and that gave the car a new look. Angel eye headlights look really nice on that model sentra also. there's alot of aftermarket support for our cars EBAY though is definately worth a look I'v bought everything off of EBAY and havn't had a bad experience at all


don't you mean "carbon fiber" 

Nice b14, I really don't see that color too often around here.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

looks good.

poor car has been in an accident huh?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sentratuner said:


> If your looking into more cosmetic mods, I bought m3 carbon fiber mirrors on EBAY for 20 bucks including shipping and that gave the car a new look. Angel eye headlights look really nice on that model sentra also. there's alot of aftermarket support for our cars EBAY though is definately worth a look I'v bought everything off of EBAY and havn't had a bad experience at all




please ignore ALL of this tarheelgirl...dont buy anything off ebay..ebay=egay which is all crap. you dont want those fake halos...they are bad news.


----------

